# Log in third gorge of lime



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

There is currently a large tree in the middle of the landslide/portage rapid in third gorge. It is below the normal seal launch running kind of with the flow stuck between an island and a pour over. Still runnable but adds enough issues that we choose portage at medium/high flows.


----------

